# What kind of food for



## le9569 (Aug 22, 2006)

What kind of food the the Naso Tang? I got the flake but it doesn't seem the right food for him. 











Thanks.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

You must feed him algea and seaweed. To feed my tangs I feed both of them seed weed selects 3x weekly they will eat brine shrimp to. But they need the algea or seaweed to survive.


----------



## le9569 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you,

I read info on the net that this Naso tang doesn't hurt Coral /reef. Is it true since you already have one?

Thanks


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

No its perfectly fine in a reef system. I used to have one till I woke up onemorning and it died. I don't know why but it just died for now apparent reason. I have a purple tang and a powder blue tang. Just watch out the tang family can get ick vary easy. I best thing for that is a UV sterilizer and a cleaner shrimp or cleaner wrasse. I have both and the wrasse does his job better.


----------



## le9569 (Aug 22, 2006)

Are you refering to these wrasses? http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/scateg.cfm?pCatId=1379

I need have a team of cleaning crews. What do you think about this team? http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=520

Thanks

le9569


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

This is the wrasse I was talking about.








I would recommend everyone one have one in there tank.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

There is one fish which you need to be careful of. It's False Cleaner Wrasse. The color patterns are almost the same as the True Cleaner Wrasse. They used mimicry to their advantage. Unsuspecting fish tend to assume that this 'cleaner' is going to clean them off parasites but the false cleaner will instead scrape off their scales which can be quite painful for the unsuspecting fish.

Differences are distinguished by the position of their mouths. True cleaners have mouths pointing forward like those of the freshwater pencilfish. False cleaners will have mouths positioned downward. This downward position allows them to scrape off scales with ease.:wink2:


----------



## repper2000 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a pair of naso tangs and a yellow tang. it took two day but my tangs love formula one and two made by ocean nutrition.also 3 times a week i feed seaweed salad thats dried seaweed hooked up to a veggie clip


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

Maybe omega 3 veggie wafers i have them for my freshwater tank it says they can used on bolth. my fish go crazy for it! :crazy: even my catfish likes it


----------

